# Jailbreak de l'Apple TV 2 en video (en Français)



## medievil13 (1 Février 2011)

Si ça peu aider pour installer XBMC voici le lien Youtube, j'arrive pas à intégrer la vidéo sur le forum :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrMOgLeFiA


----------



## ubusky (2 Février 2011)

yop,

ton lien explique comment jailbreaker l'appleTV 2 en "thertered" et non comment installer xbmc...

sinon le jailbreak est bien expliqué...


----------



## medievil13 (3 Février 2011)

ubusky a dit:


> yop,
> 
> ton lien explique comment jailbreaker l'appleTV 2 en "thertered" et non comment installer xbmc...
> 
> sinon le jailbreak est bien expliqué...



Oui pardon XBMC c'est par ici:

http://www.macgeek13.com/article-installer-xbmc-sur-son-apple-tv-2-66397159.html


----------



## dieu le père (4 Février 2011)

bonjour
je suis le tuto pour jailbreaker l'apple tv a la lettre mais sa ne fonctionne pas 

déjà lorsque seas0npass fini de crée le custom restore, il me marque qu'il n'arrive pas a lancer le script avec itune donc je le fait manuellement (touche alt enfoncer + restore)
donc itune me restore l'apple tv ...

quand il fini j'essaye de la démarrer avec seas0npass, donc je passe en mode DFU et voila se qu'il me dis : exploit injection failed !

quelqu'un a t il une solution pour jailbreaker cette p.... d'apple tv ?

ps : elle est sous 4.1.1

merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## ubusky (4 Février 2011)

dieu le père a dit:


> ps : elle est sous 4.1.1
> 
> merci beaucoup de votre aide



yop,

elle doit pas être en 4.1.2???


----------



## dieu le père (4 Février 2011)

non car sur l'apple tv, la version 4.1.1 correspond a la 4.2.1 de l'iphone ou de l'ipad (a ce que j'ai comprit) en tous cas c'est la dernière MàJ


----------



## Tkotm (4 Février 2011)

lorsque tu sélectionnes toi même le fichier pour le restore, tu es certain de prendre le bon ?
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il doit y avoir 2 fichiers, l'un qu'il a téléchargé et l'autre qu'il a modifié.


----------



## dieu le père (4 Février 2011)

oui j'en suis sur car le 1er qu'il télécharge, il le met dans un fichier nommé "Tethers" dans les téléchargement 

alors que le custom restore il le met dans "home"

:s


----------



## dieu le père (5 Février 2011)

donc personne ne peut m'aider ???


----------



## master_pic (26 Février 2011)

Salut essaye ceci ca va t 'aider !!!


http://greenpois0n.com/


----------

